# Case IH 8450 or Hesston 550 baler question



## blainalbin (Jun 14, 2011)

I just acquired a 8450 round baler which is the same as a Hesston 550. I got the belts relaced and in the process noticed something with the guides on the front lower belt roller (see photo). There's 2 guides on this roller. One of them is welded to the roller. The second spins free and there's no evidence of any welds. I'm wondering if this is the correct setup or was the welding an owner modification.


----------



## blainalbin (Jun 14, 2011)

Looked up the online parts catalogue and took a screen shot of the parts I'm talking about. It is part #12. Since they're listed in the parts catalogue as a separate part I'm going to assume they shouldn't be welded to the shaft. However, since I haven't really run this machine yet I'm thinking the previous owner did this for a reason so I'm going to leave it as is. I'm also going to try to track down person who made this mod and see what the reasoning was.


----------



## Redbaler (Jun 10, 2011)

I used to run a 8465 and it had all them stars on a hex shaft and spinning bushings in between the stars if I remember right. Maybe someone was trying to imitate that setup.


----------



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

So how has your 8450 been running. I am going to pick one up this weekend. Any suggestions on things to look for? Any problems you have had that might help?


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

They're not welded to the roller that spans the chamber, but each of those is two rienks welded to a steel tube that slides over the roller. The roller is 3.5" OD while the rienks are 3.75" ID so they should slide along the roller easily.

The purpose of the rienks is to pull out excess hay that'll build up in that area.


----------

